# Stairgap Karlsruhe



## mr.easyest (19. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch den schon mal das Stairgab in Karlsruhe beim Check-In Center gesprungen ist. Ich finde das das Gab der Hammer ist, vier Stufensets mit jeweils 11 Teppen oder so. Also ich kann es noch nicht springen.


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Mai 2005)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, wie total sinnlos diese Riesentreppe eigentlich ist?
Da oben ist mal echt nichts, was mehr als 5 Leute gleichzeitig interessieren könnte. Für die paar die da hoch und runter wollen hätte auch ne kleine Feuerleiter gereicht.
Äh, worum gings? Achja, bin noch nie da runtergefahren/flogen. Aber vielleicht lässt sich das Scheckin überreden, die Treppe nachträglich mit Sturzräumen zu versehen, Platz genug ist ja da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (20. Mai 2005)

@koßmann: bitte überleg doch ob das hier wirklich nötig / angebracht ist... teilweise find ichs halt sinnlos. (meine meinung).

stairgaps sind schei$se. und das am scheck-in sowieso.
geht nur alles aufs material (zumindest anfangs)...

naja.

cheers
crossie

(p.s.: wenn du sowieso schon da hinten bist, fahr halt zum messplatz. macht meiner meinung nach viel mehr spass)

@lelle: hast du eigentlich inzwischen nen zwanzigzöller?


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Mai 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> @lelle: hast du eigentlich inzwischen nen zwanzigzöller?



leider nein 
Ich musste mir überraschenderweise ein neues Kurierrad aufbauen, daher war das verplante Geld weg... das war fast perfektes Timing.
Und jetzt steht erstmal die eine oder andere teure Reise  an, daher werde ich wohl auch noch ne Weile kein Geld mehr übrig haben.


----------



## mr.easyest (20. Mai 2005)

@crossie Ich kann sie ja auch nicht selber springen, aber ich finde das Stairgaps nicht gerade schlecht aussehen, wenn man sie gut springt. Messeplatz war ich nocht nicht, seh ich mir nächste Woche mal an.
Greetz
Koßmann


----------



## freeride monkey (25. Mai 2005)

Koßmann schrieb:
			
		

> @crossie Ich kann sie ja auch nicht selber springen, aber ich finde das Stairgaps nicht gerade schlecht aussehen, wenn man sie gut springt. Messeplatz war ich nocht nicht, seh ich mir nächste Woche mal an.
> Greetz
> Koßmann


@koßmann. hey koßmann du hast mir nichts davon erzählt das wir nächste woche nach ka gehen sebastien hat mir erzählt das ziemlich viel amrsch ist an deinem bike hast cht glück das auf der gabel garantie drauf ist ich hab mich be3ratenb lassen ich hol mir jetzt des giant stp mit singlespeed und 24" excalibur des ding rockt er hat so ziemlich das selbe durfte eh mal fahren auf seinem und auf dem vom manu echt crank die teile naja wenn wir nach ka gehen meldsch dich einfach obwohl ich bin den rest der oche nicht da also musst du mit thomas gehen sorry
man hört von sich.........hau rein


----------



## Froschel (25. Mai 2005)

freeride monkey schrieb:
			
		

> @koßmann. hey koßmann du hast mir nichts davon erzählt das wir nächste woche nach ka gehen sebastien hat mir erzählt das ziemlich viel amrsch ist an deinem bike hast cht glück das auf der gabel garantie drauf ist ich hab mich be3ratenb lassen ich hol mir jetzt des giant stp mit singlespeed und 24" excalibur des ding rockt er hat so ziemlich das selbe durfte eh mal fahren auf seinem und auf dem vom manu echt crank die teile naja wenn wir nach ka gehen meldsch dich einfach obwohl ich bin den rest der oche nicht da also musst du mit thomas gehen sorry
> man hört von sich.........hau rein




ich hoffe für dich daß du nicht so schei$$e redest wie du schreibst....



-_-


----------



## superjoga (25. Mai 2005)

warum gibts hier eigentlich keinen filter, der computertastaturquäler  wegfiltert?


----------



## Flugrost (25. Mai 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> warum gibts hier eigentlich keinen filter, der computertastaturquäler  wegfiltert?



Glaubst Du an Gott?


----------



## eL (25. Mai 2005)

ist gott katholisch???

ist superjoga nen schwob?


----------



## superjoga (27. Mai 2005)

herr EL, vielen dank. 

ich BIN katholisch. aber das mit mit dem schaben hab ich nicht ganz geblickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. Mai 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> herr EL, vielen dank.
> 
> mit dem schaben hab ich nicht ganz geblickt...



ich mag die viecher auch nich... sind voll unhygienisch. kammerjäger bekomm die aber wieder wech.


eL

is ja eklig das thema


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Mai 2005)

Apropos Schaben...

Was sagt der italienische Kammerjäger nach erledigter Arbeit?

"Schabe fertig"

 



..
ok ich geh ja schon


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2005)

Stairgap: Glaubst du eigentlich das du genug Tempo drauf krigst? Ich habs schon probiert, aber du schaffst es nicht richtig.... Dafür ist die viel zu lang und flach gebaut. 

Das einzige was wohl richtig geil dort sein sollte, wäre über den Kanal in der Mitte zu jumpen.  Aber sowas ist nicht meine Welt (zumindest zum selber machen). 
Die paar Mäuerchen am Messplatz sind defintiv besser und Materialschonender.

Und ja... Die Treppen am Check In sind absolut überflüssig.

Wenn du auf Stairgaps stehst solltest du die Treppen vom Durlacher Turmberg parallel zur Bahn fahren. Das Rockt! Ansonsten gibts durch Ettlingen eine gute Line. 

Und wenn du auf (Lade-) Kanten Droppen stehst, solltest du zwischen Rüppurr und Ettlingen direkt hinter der Autobahn an dem Roten Industriegebäude suchen. Da gibts was gutes zum Trainieren.

Ansonsten kannst du aber auch bei mir den "Dirt @ KA" Kurs buchen, ich weiss da noch haufenweise Spots die Rocken.

Zum Beispiel an der Ettlinger Strasse Haltestelle Tiergarten gibts ne Unterführung die man unbedingt mal checken sollte. Ich hab dort immer grossen Spass.  Nicht zu heftig aber derb genug... 

Und jetzt zum "croissant", ob das hier her gehört.... Ja klar! Und wenn du es überflüssig findest, lies es einfach nicht. Aber du hast recht, es ist schon sehr speziel.


----------



## crossie (30. Mai 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt zum "croissant", ob das hier her gehört.... Ja klar! Und wenn du es überflüssig findest, lies es einfach nicht. Aber du hast recht, es ist schon sehr speziel.



sorry, bin nun mal hier im forumteam, und solche threads waren vor einigen jahren mal aktuell, stairgaps und flatdrops. 

also ist "überlesen" wohl eher nicht drin.

cheers
crossie


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, bin nun mal hier im forumteam, und solche threads waren vor einigen jahren mal aktuell, stairgaps und flatdrops.
> 
> also ist "überlesen" wohl eher nicht drin.
> 
> ...



Hast mich überzeugt...


----------



## Atomium (6. Juli 2005)

hey... also mein freund is die gesprungen.... hat sich leider bei einem versuch die hr felge zerhauen...

pix findet ihr unter http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/stairs/

ich bin auch schon den brunnen in der mitte runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> hey... also mein freund is die gesprungen.... hat sich leider bei einem versuch die hr felge zerhauen...
> 
> pix findet ihr unter http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/stairs/
> 
> ich bin auch schon den brunnen in der mitte runter...



Kompliment und das mit nem Hardtail!    Und ich dachte, die Sprungweite sei kaum zu schaffen...


----------



## Atomium (6. Juli 2005)

hm.. naja wenn man springen bzw landen kann brauch man für vieles "nur" n ht...
ihr könnt den stairgap eigentlich auch jeden tag live sehen... müsst einfach ma am check-in nachmittags nach den bikes ausschau halten:






agent!bikes orange von mir





Solid Harlem vom zwerg


----------



## crossie (6. Juli 2005)

n stair_gap_ ist für mich immer noch n set aus 2 treppen. oberhalb von der ersten abspringen, und in die 2te rein.
sowas hier:






das da von euch ist flatdroppen  

cheers
crossie


----------



## zwerg_im_mond (6. Juli 2005)

Also des Stair gap bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesprungen, allerdings halt die letzten 10 stairs... is eigentlich relativ easy aber des stair gap zu springen sagen wir mal die letzten 2 da hat man einfach zu wenig speed.. und von oben ist die landung etwas brutal weil ja dann nommal n set kommt... 
http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/stairs/stairs_small.wmv


----------



## crossie (6. Juli 2005)

jojo, kenn die location. 

ich wollt nur grad drauf raus, das das auf den bildern da kein stairset ist, sondern n drop. 

cheers
crossie


----------



## GizzZ (7. Juli 2005)

Fährt einer von euch auch bmx? ich such nämlich leute ausm raum karlsruhe die bmx fahrn da meine kollegen alle mtb fahren


----------



## crossie (7. Juli 2005)

timo und simon kennste? gibt noch n paar leute mehr, fahrn meistens messplatz oder europahalle.


----------



## GizzZ (7. Juli 2005)

ne kenn ich leider net aber sinn die auch hier angemeldet? Wenn nich kannst du mir mal deren email adresse geben? ich will auch mal auf rampen fahren!! ^^


----------

